# New XM/Delpi SkyFi Radio



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks to Scott's newscast I caught the info regarding the new XM/Delphi radio........I just LOVE the looks of that thing.
I have been intrested in XM, this might be the gadget that finally convinces the wife we need XM here at home.

I'll be looking forward to seeing this baby sometime in October, it would make a nice Christmas present. 

I do have one concern, how will the antenna work for home use?
It would be nice to listen at work, but I work in a huge building.

Any more info regarding this radio would be helpful.

http://delphi.com/electronics/skyfi/

http://www.xmradio.com/newsroom/screen/photo_gallery_tech_04.html


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

I want to install one of these in a new explorer with a stock radio.

But I do not want to use an FM modulator - I want a line in radio.

I guess that means buying a new radio and trashing the stock unit.

Arrgh. Anyone have a better idea?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually as ugly as it is the cassette adapter is not to bad. And almost sounds as good as a direct connect.

If you dont want to new head unit then this would be my suggestion.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

Go to ..http://www.logjamelectronics.com/pieauxconv.html 
they sell AUX adapters, you plug them inline with your CD-Changer that adds a AUX jack to your OEM radio. Ford has several OEM's, so call them to verify the one you need.

It's more than a cable, there is electronics that makes your OEM radio think that the XM is a CD-CHANGER as Disc - 0 (when you select disc 1, then it switches over to the regular Cd-Changer if attached.


----------

